# Diamana Blueboard 83g X Flex?



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 4, 2012)

Just wondered what sort of swing this shaft would suit ? 

WW


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

A bloody fast one :mmm:


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 4, 2012)

so x flex is x stiff its not a really flexy shaft?


----------



## One Planer (Jan 4, 2012)

WeekendWarrior said:



			so x flex is x stiff its not a really flexy shaft?
		
Click to expand...

Ethan is probably the best person to answer your question TBH.

How does your current Fubki X stiff play? I would say (from my uneducated stand point) that with the Diamana having a heavier shaft weight (83g vs 73g) It would play a little firmer ????

Like I said Ethan is your man to answer this


----------



## chris661 (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a blueboard but 73g and stiff and it's like a scaffold pole.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 4, 2012)

83g is mental heavy, and x in this will be stiff as heck.

Unless you are planning on entering a long drive contest some time soon, with serious expectations of winning, I'd give it a miss.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 4, 2012)

Tiger Woods used a 83g Whiteboard X at one stage, I think, so it would suit someone with Tiger's swing who wants to hit the ball a bit higher. 

Not many of those around.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 4, 2012)

WeekendWarrior said:



			Just wondered what sort of swing this shaft would suit ? 

WW
		
Click to expand...

didnt you just get a free r11 fitting?


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

chris661 said:



			I have a blueboard but 73g and stiff and it's like a scaffold pole.
		
Click to expand...

lol My R11S 3 wood is coming with an 80g shaft, it felt lovely, not at all like a poker.


----------



## Ethan (Jan 4, 2012)

brendy said:



			lol My R11S 3 wood is coming with an 80g shaft, it felt lovely, not at all like a poker.
		
Click to expand...

Depending on the shaft, 80g in a fairway wood is fine. I have a R11 TP 3 wood with a Motore F3 80g stiff and it is fine. And in a hybrid, you can play a bit more again. Most iron shafts are 120g or thereabouts.


----------



## USER1999 (Jan 4, 2012)

Bit different in a 3w though.


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

Ethan said:



			Depending on the shaft, 80g in a fairway wood is fine. I have a R11 TP 3 wood with a Motore F3 80g stiff and it is fine. And in a hybrid, you can play a bit more again. Most iron shafts are 120g or thereabouts.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, I thought with it being a shade shorter than the driver shaft the weight would make more of a difference, my old 3wd/5wd were 65's stiffs.


----------



## chris661 (Jan 4, 2012)

brendy said:



			lol My R11S 3 wood is coming with an 80g shaft, it felt lovely, not at all like a poker.
		
Click to expand...

I will bring it to ballyliffin and you can have a go then see what it's like!


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 4, 2012)

i was told to look around by the man that fitted me for the r11s for a blueboard as it would fit my swing well. Iassume a 73 s will be best bet. But could have got the model I posted at a really good price.


----------



## Oddsocks (Jan 4, 2012)

why didnt they fit you for this shaft>


----------



## Aztecs27 (Jan 4, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			why didnt they fit you for this shaft>
		
Click to expand...

I would assume limited shaft options at the time of the fitting as the clubs were/brand new and not released yet - they probably weren't expecting someone with a tour speed swing to rock up to the fitting


----------



## brendy (Jan 4, 2012)

Aztecs27 said:



			I would assume limited shaft options at the time of the fitting as the clubs were/brand new and not released yet - they probably weren't expecting someone with a tour speed swing to rock up to the fitting
		
Click to expand...

Sam and Sean discussed using various shafts, I think the one it will come with will work well, its just that other shafts were discussed too from my understanding. My ball speed was comfortably over 160mph iirc (sams was a couple of mph faster again) and to be honest, the shafts I ended up with felt brilliant, I wouldnt want to chop and change once the expert has settled on his choice. 
Sam, I would wait and see before buying anything, you were hitting them well towards the end so something was working well for you.


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 4, 2012)

Yeah the only reason I was looking was due to a friend offering me one really cheap didn't really want to turn it down! I'll see how I hit it !


----------

